# ADULT Emoticons



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Are these emoticons suitable for the dpselfhelp board?*​
Ohhhhhhh yeah, we need them on this board! Now I say! Victory shall be mine!!!!937.50%That is just vulgar, absolutley not, delete this post now!416.67%Lets just leave them on this thread so we can come back for a look & giggle.1145.83%


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Suitable for the dpselfhelp board? lol. :lol: :twisted:


----------



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

these are funny. we should have em.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow. Some people are actually disgusted by them. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

One of them looks more like CPR than "adult" behavior.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

YES MORE FILTH1!!!!!!!!!11111


----------

